# Mental Asylum



## John Godwin (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there, new to this forum so thought I'd start by posting a picture I recently took during a trip to a mental asylum in Surrey, England.







The rest of my images from this trip are posted daily on my blog, it's an amazing place. John Godwin Blog


----------



## Paparoksguitar (Jul 28, 2009)

i love this shot. But as it is an hdr. I would have much preferred the blown out white spots to be correctly exposed. not bad though.

I love places liek this. great shot.


----------



## John Godwin (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Yep, I agree on the blown highlights, something I stupidly missed while processing the image. No excuse either, because the HDRi was created from 9 exposures, right down to pitch-black darkness, so the detail is definitely there.

Pure user error on my part!

Thanks again.


----------

